# Gator



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

Alabama River Gator

I killed this Gator Saturday morning at 2:30 AM South of Selma. 10' 7", 340 Lbs.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a hoss, alright.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Good one there...sure is a big difference between 8 footer and that size!


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Lots o' nice boots right there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I'll bet,,,,*

that was a fun night !


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats a biggun' !!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn, He looks a lot bigger than 10'.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Good Job,didn't think they went up that far inland.

Robin


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Holy cow! what did you bag it with? Gator hunting isn't where my knowledge lies (some would say it doesn't lay anywhere)


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Great Kill ya got there, as well as great eating.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Iguana ya got there.

10'7", almost 400lbs and healthy. How the hell do they estimate gator weights on swamp people? They'll kill an 11footer and say its 800lbs and yet 2 people will roll it right into the boat no problem.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, how did you kill it? Impressive.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

That's a nice lizard. Congrats


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

thats some good eating boss


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

wow nice gator i also did not think they were that far north


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

driver said:


> wow nice gator i also did not think they were that far north


There are gators way on up there. I know of them in the Cahaba system all the way up to the Centerville area and there are gators on Wheeler lake near Decatur. There was a famous one in Lee County Lake near Auburn in the 80s and there is a gator season now on Lake Eufala on the AL/GA line.

I love the pretty little red tatoo this one has on it's forehead. I didn't know gators were into tatoos? I guess it was a girl since the tat looks feminine?


----------

